
UK phone number transfers between networks are handled through a Yahoo Group - ga-vu
https://twitter.com/eilidhmax/status/1184610499478077440
======
toomuchtodo
This isn't so crazy. Oil traders use Yahoo Messenger [1] [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11826186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11826186)

[2] [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-01/oil-
trade...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-01/oil-traders-may-
be-the-only-people-who-want-yahoo-to-thrive)

~~~
dTal
I feel it's helpful in these cases to distinguish between "crazy" and
"unusual". It might not be unusual; it's definitely crazy.

------
hayyyyydos
Not transfers, but rather notifying the other carriers of new number range
assignments so they can condition their switches to route them. Not as bad as
it sounds.

------
bhhaskin
This is a tweet about a tweet...the link should be changed to the original
tweet instead of the current link.

------
fxleach
I like the tone of this paper:

"A review might consider whether it is befitting for the world's sixth largest
economy to manage critical national infrastructure via a Yahoo group but we
would hope that is obvious."

------
peterburkimsher
I hope they change before Yahoo Groups deletes all content in December!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21269614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21269614)

